# Part 2 story of my life



## lilly (Oct 29, 2009)

Off and on this same type of behavior continued. I have left without a word and spent my nights elsewhere, after a couple of nights all I get is a text asking if I'm alright. This has happened more times than I can count. When I would come home all would be calm until I found somthing else. He would say I just look for reasons to push us futher apart. He began going to the bar about every night of the week right after work then comming home and passing out. He now has 2 DUI's. And even with all of this, I have stayed by his side to help him through it all. Hopeing and praying that someday he would straighten up. Although it hurt because I so longed for his touch, our sex life became all but neil. I had so much hurt anger and frustation I just couldnt. Then 2 years ago my mom came down with stomach cancer. I left and went to Seattle to the cancer care center with her and was gone for 7 weeks. When I came home I found out he was with anouther woman by the way she said she was pregnaunt with his baby. I told him to get out and he did. They got an apt togather.But he only took a duffel bag of clothes. I kept asking him when he was going to get the rest of his things, even offered to pack them for him. But he didnt want that. I was to busy taking care of my mom to worry about it. And was really needing some support myself. After 3 months he decided to move back home, which really didnt matter to me cause I was rarely home and didnt have the time or patients to deal with him. My concern was my mom.


----------

